# Smoke on the Beach - April 20-21, 2007



## Finney

Smoke on the Beach - April 20-21, 2007
http://www.omarshrine.com/Programs/Smok ... fault.aspx

We'll be there as "The Competition Cooking Team Formerly Known as BBQ-4-U.com" :roll:    LOL
I guess we'll actually be the "BBQ Central Competition Cooking Team"    do to threat of lawsuit.   We'll be out promoting the site and cooking some Championship worthy BBQ.

Heard rumors that some 'towhead' from Long Island will be down to 'play' with us.  He better be ready to cook us some supper Friday night.  Shrimp burgers, maybe?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Good luck guys.  We will be in Salisbury MD.  Give us a call.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Finney said:
			
		

> Smoke on the Beach - April 20-21, 2007
> http://www.omarshrine.com/Programs/Smok ... fault.aspx
> 
> We'll be there as "The Competition Cooking Team Formerly Known as BBQ-4-U.com" :roll:    LOL
> I guess we'll actually be the "BBQ Central Competition Cooking Team"    do to threat of lawsuit.   We'll be out promoting the site and cooking some Championship worthy BBQ.
> 
> Heard rumors that some 'towhead' from Long Island will be down to 'play' with us.  He better be ready to cook us some supper Friday night.  Shrimp burgers, maybe?



Hey, I resemble that remark  You bring the food processer and the shrimp and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## WalterSC

Finney said:
			
		

> Smoke on the Beach - April 20-21, 2007




Good luck folks that a work weekend for me .


----------



## Nick Prochilo

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke on the Beach - April 20-21, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck folks that a work weekend for me .
Click to expand...


I'd call in sick if I were you Walter!


----------



## LarryWolfe

I'll be rolling into town Thursday morning!  Then it's out on the town with Cappy and Nick for a beer or two (yeah right) I'm not sure any of us have ever just had a beer or two.  Then I'll get a good night rest at the Hotel then head to the cook site Friday morning and wait for Alton and Patch!


----------



## JWJR40

Good Luck Everyone.  Sounds like a it will be a good time for all.


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'm getting excited...warm weather...a bunch of fat drunk guys.....I can't wait!  I'm even gonna pay Larry's gas money to get here!


----------



## WalterSC

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke on the Beach - April 20-21, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck folks that a work weekend for me .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd call in sick if I were you Walter!
Click to expand...


I need the money more !!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm getting excited...warm weather...a bunch of fat drunk guys.....I can't wait!  I'm even gonna pay Larry's gas money to get here!



Jim with the way gas prices are going, I need it!!  Thanks buddy!


----------



## knine

sounds like a heck of a time . in the future i will make plans to get out more . till the wifes gets out of nursing school i am stuck . 


well good luck to yall and have a safe and fun time . if you can do that at the same time that is .


----------



## WalterSC

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":25o7m508]I'm getting excited...warm weather...a bunch of fat drunk guys.....I can't wait!  I'm even gonna pay Larry's gas money to get here!



Jim with the way gas prices are going, I need it!!  Thanks buddy![/quote:25o7m508]

Like I said have fun for me and good luck !!!!!


----------



## Bobberqer

knine said:
			
		

> sounds like a heck of a time . in the future i will make plans to get out more . till the wifes gets out of nursing school i am stuck .
> 
> 
> well good luck to yall and have a safe and fun time . if you can do that at the same time that is .



Perfect excuse.. tell her she has to stay home and study, and you want to leave the house so as not to bother her


----------



## Puff1

I wish I was going. I had a great time last year.
Good luck guys


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'm gonna miss your little girl...she's a cutie!


----------



## Jack W.

Ah yes!  Smoke on the Beach.  A highlight of the year for me.  I get to hang out with some people that improve my appearance, get a hotel room in a fantastic vacation destination and drink adult beverages with a good looking blonde chick, all while the people who improve my appearance stay up all night and cook/drink.  

If that isn't enough, then I get to sit at a table and eat all the great barbecue at 9:00 in the morning.  I'm not talking about the leftover stuff that they throw to the masses, I'm talking the good stuff.  All this while basking in the glow of a good night's "sleep" and a hot shower.  

Ah yes, Smoke on the Beach.  See ya'll there.

Jack


----------



## Finney

I hear rumors that you are cooking me supper Friday night.


----------



## Captain Morgan

speaking of that, where is Nick?


----------



## Jack W.

Finney said:
			
		

> I hear rumors that you are cooking me supper Friday night.



Oh yeah, that reminds me, do you like your hot dog with or without ketchup!   :? 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear rumors that you are cooking me supper Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that reminds me, do you like your hot dog with or without ketchup!   :?
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack
Click to expand...


I like mine with *Blue Cheese Slaw and Sweet Potato Mustard*.     There's something "Cosmic" about that combo.
Okay, "Jack"  :roll: 

Never ketchup on a hot dog.


----------



## Captain Morgan

we could just have Jack bring us Cosmic hot dogs...that
works for me too.


----------



## Jack W.

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear rumors that you are cooking me supper Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that reminds me, do you like your hot dog with or without ketchup!   :?
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like mine with *Blue Cheese Slaw and Sweet Potato Mustard*.     There's something "Cosmic" about that combo.
> Okay, "Jack"  :roll:
> 
> Never ketchup on a hot dog.
Click to expand...


OK then, note to self, "leave the ketchup at home".  (I sure hope the rest of the crew dosen't want ketchup)  :P  I'm pretty sure I can handel blue cheese slaw, how hard could that be, but the sweet potato mustard is going to take some thought.    

I wonder why he dosen't like ketchup!  His szecret sauce is packed full of it!      

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan

http://www.jackscosmicdogs.com/


----------



## Finney

No ketchup in szecret szauce....    

If you've been keeping notes, you've got a pretty good list so far of stuff *not* in szecret szauce.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> speaking of that, where is Nick?



Here I am! Whats on the menu for dinner Wednesday and or Thursday night?


----------



## Jack W.

Finney said:
			
		

> No ketchup in szecret szauce....
> 
> If you've been keeping notes, you've got a pretty good list so far of stuff *not* in szecret szauce.



You of all people know darn well I don't know how to keep notes.  No notes, no pics.  I do it every day on the fly!   

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":319bkddc]speaking of that, where is Nick?



Here I am! Whats on the menu for dinner Wednesday and or Thursday night?[/quote:319bkddc]


I don't know...did we decide?  What day, and what kind of food do you want?  It's Hooters on Thursday with Larry and Garland.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1ppaeavj]speaking of that, where is Nick?



Here I am! Whats on the menu for dinner Wednesday and or Thursday night?[/quote:1ppaeavj]

Thursday night we're having beer and Hooters!!!


----------



## Puff1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2dvqsaya][quote="Captain Morgan":2dvqsaya]speaking of that, where is Nick?



Here I am! Whats on the menu for dinner Wednesday and or Thursday night?[/quote:2dvqsaya]

Thursday night we're having beer and Hooters!!![/quote:2dvqsaya]
Puff is now buying a plane ticket.........for one


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":398rsrc0][quote="Captain Morgan":398rsrc0]speaking of that, where is Nick?



Here I am! Whats on the menu for dinner Wednesday and or Thursday night?[/quote:398rsrc0]


I don't know...did we decide?  What day, and what kind of food do you want?  It's Hooters on Thursday with Larry and Garland.[/quote:398rsrc0]

Do you think Larry could handle all them yankees from last year? The same group is coming + 4 more.


----------



## Captain Morgan

lol..I'll strap him to his wheelchair.


----------



## Finney

17 days.  What was decided for Friday night's supper?


----------



## Captain Morgan

fajitas and wings.  plus whatever you're turning in for AB.
And my AB entry, if there's any left over.  I'm making
this killer fire roasted gazpacho...I'm thinking you'll like it
a lot.


----------



## Jack W.

I will be going by Jack's on the way up.  No way around it.  Blue eyes will insist on it.  If you think they will make it, I'll be glad to carry some into town for you.


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan

bring em...i'll eat it even after 5 hours.


----------



## Finney

Mmmmmm.......

Cosmic Dogs.


----------



## LarryWolfe

I'm set on Hooters, Beer and Hooters Thursday night, I have a feeling I'll be in rough shape Friday..........................but I did volunteer to cook wangs with WRO and Reverend Marvins w/Honey combo!!


----------



## Finney

You better get over you rough shape by time to "play" Friday.  :roll:   Me and Woody need your fat ass.


----------



## Jack W.

Finney said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm.......
> 
> Cosmic Dogs.



If I bring you a cosmic dog, will you forgive me.   Pleezze!   

Jack


----------



## Finney

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm.......
> 
> Cosmic Dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I bring you a cosmic dog, will you forgive me.   Pleezze!
> 
> Jack
Click to expand...


What did you do that you need forgiving? :?   I may need to be mad at you and just don't know it. :roll:


----------



## Jack W.

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm.......
> 
> Cosmic Dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I bring you a cosmic dog, will you forgive me.   Pleezze!
> 
> Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do that you need forgiving? :?   I may need to be mad at you and just don't know it. :roll:
Click to expand...


There's Morgan stirring up the pot again.  I've hated him for years! :twisted: 

Good luck fellas.  I'm looking forward to seeing everyone soon.  

Hey Larry, the Bold turned out great on that brisket!  I think you have a winner there.

Jack


----------



## Finney

Oh... the "you're kicking me off the team in the fall" rumor..... :roll: 

Cappy has spread rumors for years. :?


----------



## Captain Morgan

If you guys don't stop hating each other and start hating JT, we're all in trouble.


----------



## Jack W.

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> If you guys don't stop hating each other and start hating JT, we're all in trouble.



He wrapped up Smoke at the Lodge with the highest score recorded in an SCBA event last weekend.  16.33, that's pretty strong.  It's hard to hate a guy like Handy, but I guess we gotta find a way!   

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Nick Prochilo

One week to go until Larry fatboy Wolfe has to pay up on our bet!


----------



## Diva Q

Good luck all.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> One week to go until Larry fatboy Wolfe has to pay up on our bet!



BLOW ME NICK!


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1lwn30si]One week to go until Larry fatboy Wolfe has to pay up on our bet!



BLOW ME NICK![/quote:1lwn30si]

If you would have lost more weight maybe he would.


----------



## Diva Q




----------



## Puff1

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Nick Prochilo":rph2m8vr]One week to go until Larry fatboy Wolfe has to pay up on our bet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLOW ME NICK!
Click to expand...


If you would have lost more weight maybe he would.   [/quote:rph2m8vr]
Now that was funny.....I don't care who you are!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1ybpnwzt]One week to go until Larry fatboy Wolfe has to pay up on our bet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLOW ME NICK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would have lost more weight maybe he would.
Click to expand...

Now that was funny.....I don't care who you are!!!!!!![/quote:1ybpnwzt]

Why cause you didn't care whether I was fat or skinny???


----------



## Puff1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":22lqr2y1][quote="Nick Prochilo":22lqr2y1]One week to go until Larry fatboy Wolfe has to pay up on our bet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLOW ME NICK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would have lost more weight maybe he would.
Click to expand...

Now that was funny.....I don't care who you are!!!!!!![/quote:22lqr2y1]

Why cause you didn't care whether I was fat or skinny???[/quote:22lqr2y1]
Who are you?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

A little testy Larry?


----------



## Bruce B

\

Keep it clean though.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> A little testy Larry?



What am I testy about Q-Tip?  You're paying the Tab Thursday night at Hooters!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2erugwat]A little testy Larry?



What am I testy about Q-Tip?  You're paying the Tab Thursday night at Hooters!!!!   [/quote:2erugwat]




			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2erugwat]One week to go until Larry fatboy Wolfe has to pay up on our bet!



BLOW ME NICK![/quote:2erugwat]

Just because your losing the bet!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":37qaho2k][quote="Nick Prochilo":37qaho2k]A little testy Larry?



What am I testy about Q-Tip?  You're paying the Tab Thursday night at Hooters!!!!   [/quote:37qaho2k]




			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":37qaho2k]One week to go until Larry fatboy Wolfe has to pay up on our bet!



BLOW ME NICK![/quote:37qaho2k]

Just because your losing the bet![/quote:37qaho2k]

Yeah yeah, just bring your wallet and muscle, you can pay the bill and I will need help lifting something Friday afternoon.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":26s1s99f][quote="Larry Wolfe":26s1s99f][quote="Nick Prochilo":26s1s99f]A little testy Larry?



What am I testy about Q-Tip?  You're paying the Tab Thursday night at Hooters!!!!   [/quote:26s1s99f]




			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":26s1s99f]One week to go until Larry fatboy Wolfe has to pay up on our bet!



BLOW ME NICK![/quote:26s1s99f]

Just because your losing the bet![/quote:26s1s99f]

Yeah yeah, just bring your wallet and muscle, you can pay the bill and I will need help lifting something Friday afternoon.[/quote:26s1s99f]

Probably your head from my lap!


----------



## Finney

Hey if you guys want to argue about something.... fight over who's bringing me some breakfast and coffee Saturday morning.  :roll: 

Also, I need some lunch Saturday also.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Thu
Apr 19  Few Showers 
 61°/46° 30%  
  61°F


Fri
Apr 20  Mostly Sunny 
 68°/51° 10%  
  68°F

Sat
Apr 21  Sunny 
 70°/52° 10%  
  70°F


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Hey if you guys want to argue about something.... fight over who's bringing me some breakfast and coffee Saturday morning.  :roll:
> 
> Also, I need some lunch Saturday also.



I'll bring enough tube steak and knot roll for you Finney!


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey if you guys want to argue about something.... fight over who's bringing me some breakfast and coffee Saturday morning.  :roll:
> 
> Also, I need some lunch Saturday also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring enough tube steak and knot roll for you Finney!
Click to expand...


Slice it up and fry it crisp....


----------

